# Trivia 7/30



## luckytrim (Jul 30, 2018)

trivia 7/30
DID YOU KNOW...
A tsunami is not just one big wave, but a series of waves  called a "wave
train." The time period between waves is called the "wave  period" and can be
between a few minutes and two hours. The first wave is usually  not the
strongest, and later waves, such as the fifth or sixth, may be  significantly
larger.

1. What is the most abundant mineral in the human  body?
  a. - Manganese
  b. - Sodium
  c. - Calcium
  d. - Phosphorus
2. Saint Stephen is known as the first Christian martyr, but  by what method
was he condemned to death?
3. This 2007 western flick, starring Russell Crowe and  Christian Bale, was
an updated version of what 1957 Glenn Ford film?
4. Queen Victoria had nine children. What was the regal name  of her eldest
son who became her successor?
  a. - Albert
  b. - Leopold
  c. - Henry
  d. - Edward
5. Complete the lyric ;
"When the moon hits your eye like a big pizza pie..."  (Two  Words)
6. This dancing and singing American actor was Hollywood's  highest paid
actor by 1995. He married actress Kelly Preston. Who is he  ?
7. Complete this Quote; Three Words)
'Nearly all men can stand adversity, but if you want to test a  man's
character, _ _ _.' (Abraham Lincoln)
8. What was the name of the short, freckled-faced horror,  created by the
Play-Pals-Toys company?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
In the Capitol city of Nepal, Katmandu (Kathmandu ), there's a  street named,
in English, "Freak Street", Named for the large number of  Hippies who found
their way to that city in the sixties and  seventies.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - c
2.  Stoning
3.  3:10 to Yuma
4. - d
5.  That's Amore
6.  John Travolta
7. Give Him Power
8. Chuckie

TRUTH !!
Freak Street was the epicenter during the Hippie trail from  the early 1960s
to late 1970s. During that time the main attraction drawing  tourists to
Freak Street was the government-run hashish shops. Hippies  from different
parts of the world traveled to Freak Street (Basantapur) in  search of legal
cannabis. Direct bus services to Freak Street were also  available from the
airport and borders targeting the hippies looking for legal  smokes. Freak
Street was a hippie nirvana, since marijuana and hashish were  legal and sold
openly in government licensed shops.[


----------

